# Hourly Rate?



## 45kilo

I am located in east central Wisconsin, half way between Milwaukee and Green Bay. Things are pretty cut throat around here, and with no snow it is getting worse. I have been hearing of guys charging $25 to $30 bucks an hour for commercial lots. With things the way they are all the property owners and managers are looking at is the price, not the service. My question is how is it possible for these guys to make money at that rate, and what is the average realistic rate for commercial in this area? I'm not talking loaders and tandem axle dump trucks with wings. I run pickup trucks, and skid steers with pushers and blowers.


----------



## 45kilo

Sorry. That should have been posted in the commercial section.


----------



## Burkartsplow

They dont make any money.


----------



## mustangman02232

I would not even start my pickup for less then $65 an hr


----------



## bigz64

like others have stated before, this winter will weed out the ones who are operating paycheck to paycheck. if a customer doesnt pay or it just doent snow these guys are gone. if they are bidding that low they are only delaying the inevitable

im in the market for more equiptment in the spring (snow and non-snow) and i will be watching the internet, auctions and repos for deals


----------



## Leanworks

bigz64;1428887 said:


> like others have stated before, this winter will weed out the ones who are operating paycheck to paycheck. if a customer doesnt pay or it just doent snow these guys are gone. if they are bidding that low they are only delaying the inevitable
> 
> im in the market for more equiptment in the spring (snow and non-snow) and i will be watching the internet, auctions and repos for deals


Mi2purplebou


----------



## Mrplow247

Nobody in my area pays more than 20-35/hr


----------



## AuroraMSP

Mrplow247;1435190 said:


> Nobody in my area pays more than 20-35/hr


How can you make money at that price? I'd be for finding a new profession if I lived there! You can't even operate the truck for that. How can you afford to pay a driver?


----------



## Antlerart06

45kilo;1428362 said:


> I am located in east central Wisconsin, half way between Milwaukee and Green Bay. Things are pretty cut throat around here, and with no snow it is getting worse. I have been hearing of guys charging $25 to $30 bucks an hour for commercial lots. With things the way they are all the property owners and managers are looking at is the price, not the service. My question is how is it possible for these guys to make money at that rate, and what is the average realistic rate for commercial in this area? I'm not talking loaders and tandem axle dump trucks with wings. I run pickup trucks, and skid steers with pushers and blowers.


They plow with a S10 and a 6' plow takes twice as long then it should so they will be making money
There a guy here Charges that much plows with a S10 blazer with 6.6 plow


----------



## AuroraMSP

Antlerart06;1435207 said:


> They plow with a S10 and a 6' plow takes twice as long then it should so they will be making money
> There a guy here Charges that much plows with a S10 blazer with 6.6 plow


And most likely parks in a dark corner of the lot napping on the clock as well...


----------



## BPS#1

$35 an hr............ zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


I aint plowing thru the night for that!


----------



## blowerman

There is a difference between "hearing" and knowing! 
I'm from S/E WI and haven't had anyone confirm figures that cheap. However, I've "heard" of cheap numbers. 
Perhaps a small business that takes 10 min. to plow and the guy has 4 in a row. He packs a few $35 accounts in a tight route and is happy? Just guessing...


----------



## NBI Lawn

There must be a "trick" or something. The only thing I can figure is they have a 1hr minimum per truck at $30/hr. They send three trucks to a location that would take one truck half hour to do alone. Now they billed $90 because technically there were three trucks there but they were only there for 10 minutes.

That make sense? Basically they show a low hourly rate to the customer but in the end they bill $65+/hr. It's a scam to get the customer with the low advertised hourly rate.


Example: 
We lost a larger account this year to a low hourly rate company. I would plow the place by myself with a pickup and 9' plow in 3.5 - 4 hours, keep in mind last year when we got snow it was 4+" per event. So figure it out $65/hr x 4hrs= $260... I dont do any of the billing so I am just using this as an example. 

Now this season the most we have seen in one event is about 2". The company that does it now has, get this... one loader with a 14' pusher, two skid steers with snow buckets and one truck with a 8.5'(?). They run all of the equipment for AT LEAST 5 hours. I have personally watched the loader drive in circles for 2+ hours doing nothing. I have also watched the skids drive around scrapping almost dry pavement. So figure out what what the bill will be for them for a 2" snowfall. I am guessing it is WAY more then the $260 we charged last year for a 4+".

They also use so much salt there is a white trail down the road leaving the lot. When cars drive through the lot it kicks up a cloud behind them. 


I don't sit and watch them, we do the business on the other side of the road so its hard not to watch them and wonder " what the F are they doing" besides gouging the customer.


----------



## BPS#1

On the same note I took two properties away from some one that charged $25 an hr less than me. 

But I do it in half or less time. So their bill is still cheaper with my higher rate.
I was able to successfully convince the grounds maint manager that I could do that. 
Its likely I'll have these customers for a long time.


----------



## NBI Lawn

BPS#1;1435592 said:


> On the same note I took two properties away from some one that charged $25 an hr less than me.
> 
> But I do it in half or less time. So their bill is still cheaper with my higher rate.
> I was able to successfully convince the grounds maint manager that I could do that.
> Its likely I'll have these customers for a long time.


That is great! The problem is trying to get them to go for a higher hourly rate. I would guess most people would not go for a higher hourly rate even though it will take less time. They want the same rate and less time.

I have had WAY too much coffee this morning so I am sure I am making almost no sense


----------



## BPS#1

They didn't like the higher hourly rate but I was able to convince them the over all bill was going to be lower.

But most of the time they do want what you said. If they could get it for free they'd be even happier.

Its amazing how so many of them accept the horrible job that the cheaper rate comes with. Just to have a cheaper rate they are so happy to forgo quality.


----------



## Longae29

Guess we are WAY over paying our sub in sheboygan then. For $25/hr I would think you would be better off taking your truck to the scrap yard, and seeing what you could get.


----------



## martincare29

iim in Michigan ....
90 to 125 per hour plowing

I would would flip to see priceing like that I call those guys " POP UPS" here today gone tomorow but it still kills us that they take lots and drives from us do a crap job then get fired and we come into clean up there mess.
They have crap trucks and never seem to make it threw the winter .

you have to sell your work let them know you go out of your way to make them happy ask what they dis liked in the plowing in the past and let them know you will fix that .

offer them a higher price but offer them something free....or make them feel they are getting a better deal go in high on salt and lower on plowing .

maybe throw in there side walk for free IF ITS SMALL and you can .

I would let the 35 per hour guys know they are messed up for doing crap for free and its killing our indursty and stop low balling PUNKS


----------



## martincare29

Longae29;1435629 said:


> Guess we are WAY over paying our sub in sheboygan then. For $25/hr I would think you would be better off taking your truck to the scrap yard, and seeing what you could get.


25 per hour for a sub would rock ! guys in our area ask for 40 to 50 per hour or 25 and fill there tanks at our shop .

we push for 90 plus per hour we can go lower due to haveing lots of plowing in a small area we have guys that pull 80 to 100 drives a nite

plowing is huge around us but for some reson guys shy away from salting so thats good for us we are one of 3 that have trucks just for salting and run balk salt at 195 per ton

I love plowsite.com i can get off here its so good to learn from all you guys and see how diffrent it is all over the snow states

thanks for all the input guys


----------



## RepoMan1968

45kilo;1428362 said:


> I am located in east central Wisconsin, half way between Milwaukee and Green Bay. Things are pretty cut throat around here, and with no snow it is getting worse. I have been hearing of guys charging $25 to $30 bucks an hour for commercial lots. With things the way they are all the property owners and managers are looking at is the price, not the service. My question is how is it possible for these guys to make money at that rate, and what is the average realistic rate for commercial in this area? I'm not talking loaders and tandem axle dump trucks with wings. *I run pickup trucks, and skid steers with pushers and blowers.*


a good 16'' blizzard usually weeds out the scum . after 9-11'' they run home with their tail between their legs . they end up not being able to make a pass across the lot and end up burying themselves Thumbs Up know it

if you say you run pickups and skids , why are you asking how much to charge ???


----------



## Mrplow247

Trust me when i tell you that not a single person i know makes more than 35/hr plowing and they make that because they have to go into the city. If you work for a company in the towns you make 20-25 to use YOUR OWN TRUCK!!!!! 

If you dont believe me then ask grandview as he is much more respected on here and operates 15 minutes from my house.


----------



## AuroraMSP

After paying your fuel for an hour and the operator, your in the hole at $20 - $25 per hour. How can you afford equipment and repairs?


----------



## tuney443

AuroraMSP;1436611 said:


> After paying your fuel for an hour and the operator, your in the hole at $20 - $25 per hour. How can you afford equipment and repairs?


Easy.They make it up in volume.I really should be wearing my 8'' boots right now instead of my slippers at 5:13AM,it's getting deep!


----------



## martincare29

tuney443;1436622 said:


> Easy.They make it up in volume.I really should be wearing my 8'' boots right now instead of my slippers at 5:13AM,it's getting deep!


getting deep? as in you think that 35 per hour is about right for a plow truck to be making hourly?????

if you were to bid with it in the back of your mind that you needed to make 35 per hour .....for a six hour route you would only be sitting at 210.00 for the nite per truck ! 
Add your pay for you or your guy our guys make 13 to 16 per hour there is 78 plus tax
add your gas in there avg 50 plus dollars per nite on a 2inch fall 
then avg out all other overhead covrage plow cost truck payments workmens comp oil change add it all up throw it on paper you could never make it up in volume

Im not bashing anyone on here it just blows my mind that anyone mite think that you could make any money at 35 per hour its nuts i have been doing this well long enough to know what it takke to make money let alone make "good money" at pushing snow and you could never do it at those numbers unless maybe you had O overhead


----------



## BPS#1

For $35 an hr I'll drive your truck.

There is no way I'm paying out the thousands required to own a plow rig and plow all night for a lousy
$35 an hr gross to the truck.


----------



## tuney443

martincare29;1436648 said:


> getting deep? as in you think that 35 per hour is about right for a plow truck to be making hourly?????
> 
> if you were to bid with it in the back of your mind that you needed to make 35 per hour .....for a six hour route you would only be sitting at 210.00 for the nite per truck !
> Add your pay for you or your guy our guys make 13 to 16 per hour there is 78 plus tax
> add your gas in there avg 50 plus dollars per nite on a 2inch fall
> then avg out all other overhead covrage plow cost truck payments workmens comp oil change add it all up throw it on paper you could never make it up in volume
> 
> Im not bashing anyone on here it just blows my mind that anyone mite think that you could make any money at 35 per hour its nuts i have been doing this well long enough to know what it takke to make money let alone make "good money" at pushing snow and you could never do it at those numbers unless maybe you had O overhead


RELAX there partner and put your glasses on. Didn't you notice my?????? For whatever it's worth,my event only pricing is based on $140 hr.So I have no idea how or why some here are even in the plowing biz from some of the rates being shown.I for one am not afraid of making money.


----------



## martincare29

Thats why i asked dont get to cocky with the throw on the glasses thats why i stated at the end of the post that im not bashing anyone just asked what you ment im a chill guy.

they all want to plow because they think its so EZ buy a crap truck and plow and go door to door it blows my mind that ppl even go with some of these guys they show up in dirty cloths loud better trucks and do crapy work yet they just keep going with them feeling as if they are saveing money .

we need to push these dirt ball low balling Dbags out of our way drives me nuts !

good luck and great job to all of you hard working REAL plow companies sorry to all you per push guys out there for this crazy winter hang in there and for you contract guys rolling in it good for you enjoy reading all your posts


----------



## tuney443

martincare29;1436660 said:


> Thats why i asked dont get to cocky with the throw on the glasses thats why i stated at the end of the post that im not bashing anyone just asked what you ment im a chill guy.
> 
> they all want to plow because they think its so EZ buy a crap truck and plow and go door to door it blows my mind that ppl even go with some of these guys they show up in dirty cloths loud better trucks and do crapy work yet they just keep going with them feeling as if they are saveing money .
> 
> we need to push these dirt ball low balling Dbags out of our way drives me nuts !
> 
> good luck and great job to all of you hard working REAL plow companies sorry to all you per push guys out there for this crazy winter hang in there and for you contract guys rolling in it good for you enjoy reading all your posts


Wasn't getting cocky at all.You're the one who misinterpreted my intent.Most would simply say'' my bad'' or something like that.


----------



## blowerman

martincare29;1436486 said:


> I love plowsite.com* i can get off here* its so good to learn from all you guys and see how diffrent it is all over the snow states
> 
> thanks for all the input guys


Did I read this right?
For that matter, did the original poster get scared off?


----------



## JD Dave

tuney443;1436622 said:


> Easy.They make it up in volume.I really should be wearing my 8'' boots right now instead of my slippers at 5:13AM,it's getting deep!


He's not full of it. I've heard from a few people in Buffalo that if they make $45/hour they're happy as heck but $35/hour is more where they are most winters. Since everything is pretty much seasonal there they're making out extremely well so they'll avg out over a hundred this winter. People can think what they want but people still make a good living there at these rates with the amount of hours they work. People are pretty relaxed about snow also, someone told me 4" just means you can sleep in a little longer.


----------



## tuney443

blowerman;1436701 said:


> Did I read this right?
> For that matter, did the original poster get scared off?


Maybe/hopefully he was referring to the calendar girls???:laughing:


----------



## tuney443

JD Dave;1436712 said:


> He's not full of it. I've heard from a few people in Buffalo that if they make $45/hour they're happy as heck but $35/hour is more where they are most winters. Since everything is pretty much seasonal there they're making out extremely well so they'll avg out over a hundred this winter. People can think what they want but people still make a good living there at these rates with the amount of hours they work. People are pretty relaxed about snow also, someone told me 4" just means you can sleep in a little longer.


Well I guess making a good living is a relative term then.To each their own.


----------



## martincare29

Lots of jokes ...i guess you could take that in a few ways " jokes" up to you i guess 

Plowing is all what you want it to be. for a few of you its a handful of trucks to others its 20 trucks 

35 per hour to 150 per hour whatever 

good luck with it hope all you plow smart and safe

lots of guys can say what they are behind there laptop my guess is a lot of them are alot of talk im sure you know who you are 

to the real deals out there that love plowing good for you 

off to find a new topic maybe that one mite stay about plowing


----------



## Mackfire68

I sub-contract for a local landscaper and get $80 per hour doing banks and office buildings. They have crews shovel the sidewalks and another guy salts the lots after I'm done. I was charging $75 when I plowed for myself but this way if something happens (break downs, etc) its their responsibility to get it done. I can't imagine what the banks are paying, $200 per hour??? With the cost of fuel, maintence, insurance etc. I could't imagine plowing for anything less.


----------



## RepoMan1968

Mackfire68;1439972 said:


> I sub-contract for a local landscaper and get $80 per hour doing banks and office buildings. They have crews shovel the sidewalks and another guy salts the lots after I'm done. I was charging $75 when I plowed for myself but this way if something happens (break downs, etc) its their responsibility to get it done. I can't imagine what the banks are paying, $200 per hour??? With the cost of fuel, maintence, insurance etc. I could't imagine plowing for anything less.


believe me , banks arent paying much


----------



## Mrplow247

banks here are paying 1500-2000 / month


----------



## badgerfan

martincare29;1436486 said:


> 25 per hour for a sub would rock ! guys in our area ask for 40 to 50 per hour or 25 and fill there tanks at our shop .
> 
> we push for 90 plus per hour we can go lower due to haveing lots of plowing in a small area we have guys that pull 80 to 100 drives a night


We are in our second season of snow here and have about 180 accounts, only about 5 are small commercial lots. The rest are residential driveways that are stacked fairly tight. each of our 5 plow trucks brings in an average of $215.00 per hour depending on depth of snow, blowing, ect. So your telling me that you guys only bring in 90 per hour per truck? Am I missing something?


----------



## Riccas

My town pays $70/hr for town plowing with your own truck, but they give you $2500 cash upfront every season to pay for insurance. You must have an 8' blade min. with 1 backup truck min. The backup does not need an 8' blade. They also will provide free scraping blades, you just need to tell them what you have, and they will make them for you. I still think you can make more plowing professionally on your own though...


----------



## Riccas

badgerfan;1446311 said:


> We are in our second season of snow here and have about 180 accounts, only about 5 are small commercial lots. The rest are residential driveways that are stacked fairly tight. each of our 5 plow trucks brings in an average of $215.00 per hour depending on depth of snow, blowing, ect. So your telling me that you guys only bring in 90 per hour per truck? Am I missing something?


location, Location, LOCATION... all depends where and when. Sounds like you are doing better than most... and in this economy. Awesome jobussmileyflag


----------



## Antlerart06

I charge 75-100 per hr on some jobs smallest plow I run 9.2
I own everything and I pay my drivers there summer wage +half more

In 2010 I hired 2 subs 7.5 plows They sent me there bill about blew my mind $30 per hr per truck Funny part is they wasnt realy worth that but I paid them. They poke around and had no clue how to plow They spent more time cleaning there mirrors and wiper blades I call them clock milkers after 3 hrs I told them I was done with them


----------



## truckitup

The saying “you get what you pay for” I am a Sub plus have some of my own plowing as well, and the company that I am subbing too is paying me a good rate, and I will work my a$$ of for them. 

If you’re paying you’re sub $35 an hour that is what you are going to get a $35 an hour person. I would not want them on my lots. 

If you are holding the contracts you will make allot more money, you also have all the things that go along with it. As a Sub we plow/salt then turn in are time and get paid. For some of us that works, for others it does not. We all have different reasons for what type of plowing we do, but a $35 an hour will only cover the insurance and fuel and maybe a little more. Better hope your plow or truck does not break down.


----------



## perrysee

i get $ 25.00 for drive-ways and $65.00 a hour for parking lots . here in appleton ,wi. don't know how they can make it doing it for less . between insurance and fuel costs.


----------



## fozzy

I just had an offer of 50 an hour to run my truck as a sub in. I said no. I will let it sit next to the garage and rust before I go out for less money than I made 10 years ago


----------



## tebletlawns

Wow, I charge 55/hr, 2 hr minimum, for a 6' plow on my ztr during storms. I only do sidewalks and very small lots. After the storm I start driveways averaging about 120 an hour. That's with a 6' plow on a mower. Wouldn't dream of plowing in a truck for anything under $100. Then again, I'm trying to make a living not just having fun.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Break it down guys. Insurance, Fuel, Payroll, Maintenance/Wear and Tear on the truck/plow. You'll burn $12/hr in fuel, $2 for a cutting edge.... People need to sit down and figure this stuff out. $35/hr? how do you even afford wiper blades? My COST is more than that. I guess if you're comfortable making less than $15/hr using your own equipment. I know everywhere has different pay rates but costs have to be close


----------



## BPS#1

Plow insurance costs me an extra $800 to $1000 a year.
For some thing that is only used a couple months out of the year.
On a year like this one......... with NO snow........ its really costing me.

I HIGHLY doubt on an "average" year (hard to quantify average) that I would exceed 75 plow hours. That means insurance costs me over $13 an hr. 
$12 an hr for fuel, $2 for cutting edge and I'm approaching $30 an hr and have not figured any thing for plow repairs, plow replacement, pickup maintenance and replacement.
I think $15 an hour for plow repair/maint/replacement and $25 an hour for pickup repair/maint/replacement isn't out of line.
Now we're at $67 an hour and have not even paid the driver yet.
As the owner/operator of the business I would sure think that I'd be worth $30 an hour. 
Now we're at $97. 

My rate of $105 an hour leaves a little bit for profit and advertising.
Certainly not a get rich quick scheme!!!!!!!!!
Actually when you figure in taxes................... all I'm doing is breaking even and providing myself a few shekels of income while I'm doing it.

I'd like the folks that think I'm over priced to explain again how they think they are even breaking even at $45, $55, $65, $85 an hour.

Guys that are driving new $50,000 trucks are going to need a MUCH HIGHER rate per hour for repair/maint/replacement.


----------



## blazer2plower

2 trucks one with a 7.5 and the other is an 8' blade I charge 55.00 an hour per truck I sub and have my accounts. The Guy I sub for knows my work and gives me a dedicated routes. My insurance went down 200.00 this year for having a contract with my employer and not having any claims. Talk to your insurance Guy and ask him how much cheaper is it to have a non blanket form.


----------



## TD BOBCAT

*Pricing*

We plow in Alberta Canada. Our rates are- $90.00/hr for our Skid steers, $110.00/hr for our loaders(244J) our plow truck goes out at $100.00/hr. Our labor is $45.00/hr + a crew truck at $45.00/hr (max 4hrs). For the most part we a "cheap" or "cheaper" then our compatition??? Usually by about $5.00/hr across the board. 
If you consider repairs, down time, and a low snow fall season that you may have to carry overhead thru these rates are more than fair. Now consider insurance. Our "snow" liability insurance alone runs us around $3500/yr. There is no way anyone can be charging $35 and $45/hr and making any money if they are in a TRUE business! They get invloved in 1 slip and fall lawsuit and they will be out of business. Up here our insurance companies have been known to surcharge per investigation(at fault or not) $2500.00/claim on a slip and fall incident. How do you pay for that at $35/hr.


----------



## blazer2plower

I wish I knew how they do it for that. I'm around The high end at 55 hour. 1 million liability is 550.00 a year and 1 million gl is 1500.00 a year per truck. I don't thank they have insurance and doing it just for beer money or just for fun. Next year my price is going up. To 65 - 75 HR


----------



## Buck331

I'm in Northern MN. All of My Commercial accounts require a 2 Million GL Policy. That's $1700.00 per year just for insurance. I refer all unwanted customers to these $35 per hour guys. I'm at $75 - $125 per hour. I agree with "blazer2" plower..., these guy's are doing it for beer money. The "Real" boys will send you a W2 at the end of the year..., so round off that $35 per hour at 30% payable in taxes! Those $35 per hour guy's are almost all gone in my area. Clients want and demand CERTIFICATE OF INSURANCE.


----------



## blazer2plower

When I go out to get new clients I show Prof of insurance. So there's no doubt in there mind if something does get broken or hit I'm covered and so are they. And the same for when I sub. If the person does not ask for my info I walk away. And I always ask about taxes. One landscaper said he dose not and will not report it. I said no thanks and walked away. The last thing I need is to have the IRS knocking on my door


----------



## snowyangel

You don't like cash money?


----------



## blazer2plower

I like cash like the next Guy. But if they don't want to do it the right way ill move on. Its easier to say no and than to deal with the IRS over a few hundred bucks. But that's me


----------



## snowyangel

No social security number, no problem.......


----------



## blazer2plower

Its easier to be honest. An old first Sargent told me this do the write thing because its the write thing todo


----------



## snowyangel

That's true, I'm just playing around. It seems so hard to make money as a sub. It's my first year plowing and I'm getting 60 an hour in Ohio. I know i am either loosing or breaking even but I really wanted to learn how to do it. I figured the best way to learn would be just get out there and push snow. Hopefully after some experience I can gain my own contracts or look for more money.


----------



## blazer2plower

I have been plowing for 6 years. My first year plowing and last year was the only years I lost money. I have 35 resi's and few churches and I sub. Just don't spread your self to thin be upfront with your customers. Be honest with your customer and no they are not always right. And have fun plowing. Where at in Ohio are you. I'm in paulding county. Northwest Ohio but I plow in Indiana


----------



## snowyangel

West central Ohio. I have 5 residential driveways at 35.00 a piece. These are just neighborhood drives I will snowblow. Then as for subbing I have 5 commercial properties that, according to the general contractor, should take about 4 hours once I get the hang of it. Theses are 2" triggers. He's expecting it to take me longer at first, since I literally have never plowed! He may even ride along first push. I thought it was very generous to give me a chance with no experience. And talking with the Boss plow dealer at installation, he says be reliable is do important that over looking experience is not uncommon in trade for reliability and professionalism. I bought a new v plow and have some money out there so just hoping to pay that off some and learn. I think I will really enjoy it.


----------



## blazer2plower

have fun boss is good plow dealer support is more important than the brand of plow. Its not what breaks. But when it breaks at 3 am. 99 percent of us have extra parts and tools to do a fix in the field. Do you have a back up plan if you have a problem? When I started I found a small landscaper as a backup he was more than happy to fill in. And when I say small he only does like 10-20 lawns and about the same on plowing.


----------



## snowyangel

I have back up for few residentials and its shovels. Lol. As far as plowing, since I am subbing, the contractor has 11 other trucks on the road and said " although break downs suck, we can cover you". Obviously I will miss out on the hours so I hope no break downs first year. Baby steps this year.


----------



## blazer2plower

Baby steps are good


----------



## BPS#1

Like I pointed out yesterday, guys plowing for $35 to $60 don't really know their costs and are wearing their investment out with no way of replacing it. 
Even $85 is too cheap but it is getting closer.

I know you guys say you can't get any more than that in your area. 
If thats the case then I'd quit plowing. I like to plow but there is no way I can afford to pay for the privilege of doing what I like.
I'd just hire on as a driver to a plow company. At least then you don't have to pay for the repairs when the plow equipment wears out.


----------



## blazer2plower

I never quite. I like plowing and I make a good living doing it so do most of you on here. I don't run new equipment all of my stuff is paid for. So my costs are down. And I keep a close eye on what's coming in and going out. I pay myself first and then the rest gets put into different accounts 20 for me per hour 10 per HR on fuel 5 for parts 10 for insurance 5 for taxes and the rest in a rainy day fund. This works well for me its not for everyone.


----------



## snowyangel

I definately won't stay as a sub at 60.00 an hour for long, especially if I'm not making any money at 60.00. Once I learn the ins and outs of plowing I hope to be more in position to get my own accounts and then maybe only sub for a few extra hours and for the right price. I am keeping close track of expenses and hope to have a better idea next year on cost to operate per hour. This year I'm just going for what the market seems to bear.


----------



## BPS#1

snowyangel;1534514 said:


> I definately won't stay as a sub at 60.00 an hour for long, especially if I'm not making any money at 60.00. Once I learn the ins and outs of plowing I hope to be more in position to get my own accounts


It angers me that those willing to sub work out force guys to work for below break even. 
I don't take advantage of the guys that help me and my company. Even if they don't know what they are doing when it comes to figuring their pricing.

I suppose you are looking at it the right way, paying to learn.
After all that is what college and tech schools do, pay to learn.

It is possible to be very green at plowing and go out and get your own contracts and learn VERY VERY quickly. 
I had never plowed with a pickup before last fall. 
I have plowed with tractors multiple times. 
I got full service apartment maint contracts and jumped right into plowing.
Sure its a steep learning curve but any one that has their head about them can do it.


----------



## blazer2plower

Well put BPS.


----------

